

Binary ANSI Art in the Terminal - jhchen
http://jasonchen.me/binary-ansi-art-terminal

======
johng
I built this and it looks proper in the terminal... but when I ssh to
localhost its just the ansi characters... its garbled and there is no color.
Same in iTerm and Terminal. I can cat the file and its fine. Somehow the ssh
login breaks it?

~~~
yankcrime
Looks like this (as in, display of ANSI escape-sequences in login banners) was
disabled in OpenSSH as of v5.1p1: [http://www.mail-
archive.com/secureshell@securityfocus.com/ms...](http://www.mail-
archive.com/secureshell@securityfocus.com/msg02813.html)

Edit: I should add that it does work fine if you place the generated output
into /etc/motd instead. The article argues that might not be the best place
for it, I'll leave that for you to decide however.

~~~
jhchen
I'll update the article to use /etc/motd then. Thanks for the input!

~~~
johng
If you want the change to be permanent, on Ubuntu its /etc/motd.tail

------
bifrost
I love ANSI art and I think this is a great way to introduce people to it!

------
libcaca
libcaca: [http://caca.zoy.org/wiki/libcaca](http://caca.zoy.org/wiki/libcaca)

